
ReSwift 1.0.0: Unidirectional Data Flow in Swift - Ben-G
https://github.com/ReSwift/ReSwift/tree/master
======
xenadu02
I've been using this for a couple of projects and I really like it so far.

It's a nice take on unidirectional data flow as it applies to the Swift type
system.

It brings a lot of clarity to the design. If I want to know the state involved
in a view it's all explicitly stated in one place. If I want to know where
state is manipulated, that's in the reducer.

~~~
deepanchor
Would you say it's good enough/stable enough for production use yet? I've been
keeping an eye on ReSwift for a while now, but i've been hesitant about using
it for anything serious because there doesn't seem to be any real apps out in
the wild using it yet (AFAIK). Would really like to model my app state with
the Redux-like pattern, from a single source of truth.

~~~
evilkarlothian
It's in use in production. We are using it in our internal apps now. Some apps
in Japan have been appearing in the App Store using it, such as:
[https://itunes.apple.com/jp/app/id1088140538](https://itunes.apple.com/jp/app/id1088140538).

I would recommend trying to build an app using a DIY store following the
principles first to get a really good feel for how it fits in. Moving from DIY
-> ReduxKit -> ReSwift has been really easy.

------
ctietze
I love the approach. Been using it for my latest projects and the results are
amazing: having a clearly defined app state at all times makes lots of view
updates so much easier.

------
JeroenRansijn
Really awesome framework! Have been using it for my latest project and is
especially great if you have done some Redux for the web.

------
seivan
I wrote a pub sub that I use like this. Not sure I need everything else.
Dispatching strings (enums) works as a charm.
[https://github.com/seivan/NotificationHub](https://github.com/seivan/NotificationHub)

